# WasgauBike Marathon Lemberg/Pfalz



## ActionGourmet (17. Juni 2019)

Hier geht es um den jährlich stattfindende WasgauBike Marathon.
Folgende Streckenlängen werden angeboten:
-104 km über 2300 hm
-80 km über 1900 hm
-50 km über 1280 hm
-25 km über 420 hm

Alle Infos unter: www.wasgau.bike


----------



## ActionGourmet (17. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
mein Name ist Martin. Seit heute arbeite ich für die Agentur inMedia, dem Organisator der WasgauBike Marathon.
Der WasgauBike-Marathon findet dieses Jahr am 11. & 12. Oktober 2019 rund um Lemberg/Pfälzerwald statt.
Wenn Ihr Fragen und/oder Anregungen an uns habt, stehe ich Euch gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionGourmet (16. September 2019)




----------



## ActionGourmet (16. September 2019)




----------



## ActionGourmet (26. September 2019)

Bald ist es ja soweit (12.102019)! Hier noch ein Streckenpreview um euch Appetit zu machen. 

Alle Infos & Anmeldung unter www.wasgau.bike


----------



## Leggy (7. Oktober 2019)

Bin dabei!
Gibts eigentlich die möglichkeit zum Start/Ziel zurückgebracht zu werden wenn man es nicht schafft?
Ich frage aus Gründen.....


----------



## ActionGourmet (7. Oktober 2019)

Leggy schrieb:


> Bin dabei!
> Gibts eigentlich die möglichkeit zum Start/Ziel zurückgebracht zu werden wenn man es nicht schafft?
> Ich frage aus Gründen.....



Ich denke nicht. Ich bin aktuell am Abklären. Melde mich wenn ich Genaueres weis.


----------



## ActionGourmet (8. Oktober 2019)

@Leggy Also ich habe Rückmeldung bekommen. Einen Besenwagen gibt es nicht. Natürlich wird ein Fahrzeug für Verletzte bereitstehen und die Strecken werden nach der Veranstaltung beim Abschildern kontrolliert. 
Der Wasi ist ja kein Rennen, deshalb einfach die Kräfte einteilen und sich an den Versorgungsstationen ausgiebig stärken. 
Viel Spaß
Martin


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (8. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Martin,

wie ist das denn mit den GPX Files die man sich dieses Jahr vorab ansehen kann? Gibt es diese ab morgen direkt auf der Homepage oder bekomme ich eine eMail mit einem Link zu der Datei?

Dankeschön schonmal


----------



## ActionGourmet (8. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
leider wird es keine Gps-Files geben. Aber die Strecken sind top ausgeschildert. Bis dato hat sich noch keiner verfahren. 
Grüße


----------



## Leggy (8. Oktober 2019)

Danke für die Info!
Habe meine Frau dabei die unseren persönlichen Besenwagen spielt und meine Tochter fährt mit ihrem Freund nur die kleine Runde.. Freue mich schon auf Samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (9. Oktober 2019)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> Hallo,
> leider wird es keine Gps-Files geben. Aber die Strecken sind top ausgeschildert. Bis dato hat sich noch keiner verfahren.
> Grüße



Ah, ok.
Da auf dieser Seite hier steht es wird ein GPX File geben  
Wäre nur gewesen um die Neugier vorher zu befriedigen ;-)









						Das Event
					

Findet hier alle Insider Infos rund um unser Event.



					www.wasgau-bike-marathon.de


----------



## ActionGourmet (9. Oktober 2019)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Ah, ok.
> Da auf dieser Seite hier steht es wird ein GPX File geben
> Wäre nur gewesen um die Neugier vorher zu befriedigen ;-)
> 
> ...


Hallo, 
Deine Anregung bzw. Wunsch hat Früchte getragen. Die GPX-Files werden an alle, die schon angemeldet sind oder sich bis Donnerstag noch online melden, per E-Mail versendet.


----------



## Soboxx (9. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, 
hat noch jemand einen Startplatz am Samstag, den er nicht verwenden kann?
Würde die 80km fahren wollen...


----------



## ActionGourmet (9. Oktober 2019)

Soboxx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat noch jemand einen Startplatz am Samstag, den er nicht verwenden kann?
> Würde die 80km fahren wollen...


Du kannst Dich aktuell noch melden oder Freitag Abend bzw. Samstag früh.


----------



## Soboxx (10. Oktober 2019)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> Du kannst Dich aktuell noch melden oder Freitag Abend bzw. Samstag früh.



Prima … dann melde ich mich vorort am Samstag!
Kann mir jemand den GPX Track für die 80km zukommen lassen?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (10. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

kurze Frage. Es gibt ja am Samstag ab 14 Uhr einen bewachten Platz für die Räder.
Wie sieht es denn am Morgen während dem Frühstück aus?  
Oder für den Fall am besten einfach ein Schloss mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionGourmet (10. Oktober 2019)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kurze Frage. Es gibt ja am Samstag ab 14 Uhr einen bewachten Platz für die Räder.
> Wie sieht es denn am Morgen während dem Frühstück aus?
> Oder für den Fall am besten einfach ein Schloss mitnehmen?


Morgens gibt es das nicht. Also Schloß mitnehmen. Viel Spaß


----------



## pacechris (10. Oktober 2019)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Deine Anregung bzw. Wunsch hat Früchte getragen. Die GPX-Files werden an alle, die schon angemeldet sind oder sich bis Donnerstag noch online melden, per E-Mail versendet.



Die 95km hat bei mir nur 23km wenn ich sie öffne  
70km passt


----------



## ActionGourmet (10. Oktober 2019)

pacechris schrieb:


> Die 95km hat bei mir nur 23km wenn ich sie öffne
> 70km passt


Kann sein, dass sich da ein Fehler eingeschlichen hat. Ich werde mich morgen darum kümmern. Falls es stimmt, schicken wir den korrekten Track nach (sofern vorhanden). Am Wasi arbeiten auch nur (viele) Menschen


----------



## pacechris (10. Oktober 2019)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass sich da ein Fehler eingeschlichen hat. Ich werde mich morgen darum kümmern. Falls es stimmt, schicken wir den korrekten Track nach (sofern vorhanden). Am Wasi arbeiten auch nur (viele) Menschen



Danke, die anderen Strecken stimmen von den km.


----------



## BenyS (10. Oktober 2019)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass sich da ein Fehler eingeschlichen hat. Ich werde mich morgen darum kümmern. Falls es stimmt, schicken wir den korrekten Track nach (sofern vorhanden). Am Wasi arbeiten auch nur (viele) Menschen


The 95km gpx file is indeed 25km, but is the extension on the 70km tour => First you follow the 70km track, then followed by the 95km track (70+25 = 95)


----------



## ActionGourmet (10. Oktober 2019)

Thanks @BenyS


----------



## BenyS (10. Oktober 2019)

On the website in the description and on the inscription button is announced for the marathon: 80km
On the profile and in the gpx file it is only 68km.... big difference….???

How many food zones on the 68km tour? (following the profile: 2)
Strange that the 50km seems to have 3 food zones following the profile...


----------



## pacechris (10. Oktober 2019)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> Thanks @BenyS


Die beide hintereinander zu hängen hilft aber nicht wirklich beim navigieren.

Im Normalfall passt die Beschilderung


----------



## BenyS (10. Oktober 2019)

pacechris schrieb:


> Die beide hintereinander zu hängen hilft aber nicht wirklich beim navigieren.
> 
> Im Normalfall passt die Beschilderung


Why not? Where the first track stops, you start the second... no issue
I think they split it up because the first kilometers of the second (23km) loop is more or less equal to the first kilometers of the 70km distance
If it would be one big track it would not be easy to follow the right loop sequence


----------



## Laerry (11. Oktober 2019)

Bin auch morgen am Start. 50km, und falls es richtig gut läuft, erweitere ich auf 80km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (11. Oktober 2019)

BenyS schrieb:


> Why not?


He is a Saarlänner


----------



## Laerry (11. Oktober 2019)

Sind das auf der Homepage überhaupt die aktuellen Karten oder die vom letzten Jahr?


----------



## ActionGourmet (12. Oktober 2019)

Laerry schrieb:


> Sind das auf der Homepage überhaupt die aktuellen Karten oder die vom letzten Jahr?


Nein, die Strecken sind nur als Höhenprofil hinterlegt.


----------



## pacechris (12. Oktober 2019)

Das war eine einzige Katastrophe heute morgen.

Man kann doch nicht neue Schilder aufstellen und ein teil der alten stehen lassen. Und dann zwei Tage vorher Werbung für die GPS Daten machen die dann auch nicht stimmen.

Dauernd kamen einem Biker entgehen die meinten, da geht's nicht weiter obwohl da Schilder stehen 

Das ganze durcheinander hatte zu folge das das Feld sich nicht entzerrte. Nur stau, wir habe für 2km Trail 22min gebraucht.
Glaub bis zur ersten VP 2:45h, danach ging es besser auf der 100km Strecke.

Spaß gemacht hat das echt nicht.....will jetzt nicht mit e-bikes anfangen, aber die schieben sich auch sehr schwer die Trails hoch...


----------



## Laerry (12. Oktober 2019)

Bin am Anfang gut weggekommen und 50er Strecke war angenehm zu fahren. hier und da war aber auch die Beschilderung problematisch. Hat jemand die Höhenmeter gemessen?


----------



## kugliga (12. Oktober 2019)

Der GPX Track wich teilweise stark von den Beschilderungen ab. Haben uns dann immer an den Bändern orientiert. Grob hat's gepasst... Letztes Jahr war deutlich mehr Stau auf der 50er Strecke. Die Stauumfahrung war hilfreich. Freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr!


----------



## Scrat (12. Oktober 2019)

Wir hatten auf der 50er jede Menge Spaß 
Verfahren haben wir uns nur einmal beinahe nach der Bierverpflegung, da waren wir aber vorgewarnt weil andere Fahrer schon von links am Sportplatz entlang wieder an die Bierverpflegung kamen.

Wegen des schönen Trails bis zu der Stelle wo es links wieder zum Sportplatz gegangen wäre habe ich aber über eine Extrarunde nachgedacht, ein Grapefruit hätte noch reingepasst 

E-Bikes sind mir nicht negativ aufgefallen, wir waren aber im 50er Feld sehr weit vorne.

Sehr spannend fand ich die Abfahrt nach der VP Hochstellerhof, Stillstand war da keine Chance, ich bin einfach mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit nunnergerutscht  Hat aber Spaß gemach!

Alles in allem - klasse Tag!

@Laerry hm guck ich später nach 

@kugliga Es gab eine Stauumfahrung? Wo?


----------



## pacechris (12. Oktober 2019)

Vielleicht wäre ein Start von einzelnen Gruppen im Abstand von 5min oder so eine Idee fürs nächste mal


----------



## ActionGourmet (12. Oktober 2019)

pacechris schrieb:


> Das war eine einzige Katastrophe heute morgen.
> 
> Man kann doch nicht neue Schilder aufstellen und ein teil der alten stehen lassen. Und dann zwei Tage vorher Werbung für die GPS Daten machen die dann auch nicht stimmen.
> 
> ...



Das tut uns leid, dass es solche Probleme mit der Ausschilderung gab. Die Schilder wurden leider teilweise sabotiert. Obwohl alle Strecken kurz zuvor nochmals abgefahren wurden, ist das leider passiert. 

Die GPS-Daten haben wir recht kurzfristig angefertigt. Durch die feuchten Streckenverhältnisse mußte die Strecke kurzfristig leicht verändert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionGourmet (12. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Scrat (13. Oktober 2019)

@ActionGourmet Wer war denn der Fahrer bei der Trialshow im Video?


----------



## gorgo (13. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin den Wasi das erste Mal gefahren und fand die Trails echt super!!! Dass es bis zur ersten Verpflegung stellenweise sehr voll und stockend war, lässt sich leider nicht verhindern. Was mich aber echt genervt hat war die Ausschilderung mit diesen blöden Bändern, die teilweise dunkel im dunklen Wald baumelten. Ich bin nicht der einzige der mehrfach einen Abzweig verpasst hat und eigentlich die 95 km Strecke fahren wollte. Ich bin aber nur auf 85 km gekommen. Warum weiß ich auch nicht?! Die Ausschilderung bzw. Streckenteilungen muss beim nächsten erheblich verbessert werden, sonst kommt da echt Frust auf!!!


----------



## pacechris (13. Oktober 2019)

gorgo schrieb:


> Ich bin den Wasi das erste Mal gefahren und fand die Trails echt super!!! Dass es bis zur ersten Verpflegung stellenweise sehr voll und stockend war, lässt sich leider nicht verhindern. Was mich aber echt genervt hat war die Ausschilderung mit diesen blöden Bändern, die teilweise dunkel im dunklen Wald baumelten. Ich bin nicht der einzige der mehrfach einen Abzweig verpasst hat und eigentlich die 95 km Strecke fahren wollte. Ich bin aber nur auf 85 km gekommen. Warum weiß ich auch nicht?! Die Ausschilderung bzw. Streckenteilungen muss beim nächsten erheblich verbessert werden, sonst kommt da echt Frust auf!!!



Mein erster Wasi bin ich 1996 gefahren. Hab schon ein paar erlebt aber so extrem war es noch nie.
Wenn es stimmt das Schilder manipuliert wurden, ist das Chaos was wir erlebt haben wahrscheinlich nicht zu verhindern gewesen. Die erste falsch Abzweigung war ausgeschildert und am Weg befand sich auch Flatterband, das zweifelt dann keiner an.
Morgens wurde gesagt das die GPS Daten nicht stimmen, das hat haben einige nicht mitbekommen und sind nach Daten gefahren 

Es war wohl eine Verkettung von mehr Sachen die das verursacht haben.

Die Organisation des Wasgau könnte sich vom Gäsbock was abschauen.
Teilnehmerzahl reglementiert,  muss ja nicht versuchen Rekorde aufzustellen.
Start in einzelnen Gruppen zeitlich verzögert.

Beim Gäsbock gibt es auch Staus die sind aber überschaubar.


----------



## ActionGourmet (13. Oktober 2019)

Scrat schrieb:


> @ActionGourmet Wer war denn der Fahrer bei der Trialshow im Video?


Viktor Ellert


----------



## kugliga (13. Oktober 2019)

@Scrat
Stauumfahrung gabs einmal ziemlich am Anfang. Es ging links einen Trail hoch, man konnte aber auch breit geradeaus weiterfahren. Der Streckenposten meinte zu uns, dass es sich an der Stelle öfter stauen würde, deshalb gab's die Möglichkeit die Stelle zu umfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (13. Oktober 2019)

kugliga schrieb:


> @Scrat
> Stauumfahrung gabs einmal ziemlich am Anfang. Es ging links einen Trail hoch, man konnte aber auch breit geradeaus weiterfahren. Der Streckenposten meinte zu uns, dass es sich an der Stelle öfter stauen würde, deshalb gab's die Möglichkeit die Stelle zu umfahren.


Die Umfahrung haben wir auch wahrgenommen, der lange Stau kam erst später


----------



## BenyS (13. Oktober 2019)

I subscribed on the website for the Marathon "80km" distance
During the tour was written "75km"
The gpx file announced "68km"
In real it was less than "65km"


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Oktober 2019)

Ziehe den Hut vor allen ehrenamtlichen Helfern. Wenn ein Fahrer aber schwer verletzt ist muss die Rettung professioneller ablaufen. Das war eine einzige Katastrophe. Der Veranstalter sollte mit dem ASB und der Feuerwhr unbedingt eine Nachbesprechung machen.


----------



## MrMapei (14. Oktober 2019)

BenyS schrieb:


> I subscribed on the website for the Marathon "80km" distance
> During the tour was written "75km"
> The gpx file announced "68km"
> In real it was less than "65km"


Hier so:
I subscribed on the website for the kurz-und-knackig "25km" distance
During the tour was written "25km"
The gpx file announced "25km"
In real it was more than "40km"


----------



## adandt (14. Oktober 2019)

BenyS schrieb:


> I subscribed on the website for the Marathon "80km" distance
> During the tour was written "75km"
> The gpx file announced "68km"
> In real it was less than "65km"


Please have a look at our website https://www.wasgau-bike-marathon.de/das-event/strecken/
These informations are correct.
Signs with "75km" should have been old ones that we've used again,... sorry for that.
Thomas


----------



## pacechris (14. Oktober 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ziehe den Hut vor allen ehrenamtlichen Helfern. Wenn ein Fahrer aber schwer verletzt ist muss die Rettung professioneller ablaufen. Das war eine einzige Katastrophe. Der Veranstalter sollte mit dem ASB und der Feuerwhr unbedingt eine Nachbesprechung machen.



Von absetzten des Notruf bin zum eintreffend des Notarzt verging ca.60min.
Eine Ewigkeit in der Situation. 
Abtransport übernahm jemand mit seinem Privaten Offroadtauglich Pickup der dazu gerufenen wurde.

Es scheitert bei dem Krankentransport das die nur die Mindesanforderung erfüllen, das beinhaltet kein geländegäniges Fahrzeug.

Bei der Feuerwehr die auch zum anpacken/Bergung vor Ort waren sieht es auch nicht besser aus. Die bekommen auch kein Fahrzeug mit Allradantrieb, auch wenn das in der Gegend kein Luxus wäre.

Es ist erschreckend wie lange das gedauert hat und wie verloren man ist wenn da was passiert. Auch wenn man nur ein paar hundert Meter von der nächsten Straße entfernt ist.


----------



## Leggy (14. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Leute,
die Trails fand ich super, auch wenn ich nicht genau weiss wie oft mir mein Enduro mit seinem Fahrwerk den Hals gerettet hat 

Ich musste leider wirklich abbrechen nach 30 km allerdings wegen nem blöden quasi selbstverschuldeten Grund: Ich habe das Iso getränk an der Verpflegungstation nicht vertragen mit Konsequenzen auf die ich nicht weiter eingehen möchte.

Ein Tipp der nur wenig praktiziert wurde und beim Vulkanbike gut funktioniert hat: wo man nicht lang soll mit kalk ne dicke weisse linie ziehen. Funktioniert für mich super und ist damit fast Idiotensicher.

Nächstes Jahr versuche ichs nochmal und freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. Oktober 2019)

Ich suche den Helden, der mir am Samstag in der schweren und langen Zeit Hilfe und Beistand geleistet hat bis endlich der Rettungsdienst eingetroffen ist. 
Solltest du hier im Forum unterwegs sein, melde Dich bitte bei mir.


----------



## adandt (15. Oktober 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ziehe den Hut vor allen ehrenamtlichen Helfern. Wenn ein Fahrer aber schwer verletzt ist muss die Rettung professioneller ablaufen. Das war eine einzige Katastrophe. Der Veranstalter sollte mit dem ASB und der Feuerwhr unbedingt eine Nachbesprechung machen.


60 Minuten, das ist wirklich eine Ewigkeit in der Situation, ...Wahnsinn.
Bin zwar nur ein kleiner Helfer, aber bei der internen Nachbesprechung werd ich das Thema aufgreifen. 
Ganz sicher werden die Jungs da nicht einfach Gras drüber wachsen lassen.

Wie geht es dir?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. Oktober 2019)

Ich mache keinem einen persönlichen Vorwurf, nicht dass es falsch verstanden wird. Meistens kommen viele ungünstige Umstände zusammen.  Verbessern kann man immer etwas. Wenn bei der Nachbesprechung Fragen auftauchen stehe ich gerne konstruktiv zur Verfügung.

Mir ist bei sehr geringem Tempo ein Ast ins Vorderrad geraten und habe mich dann überschlagen. Beim Aufprall mit dem Kopf sind 3 Rückenwirbel gebrochen und 2 Zähne sind beschädigt. Dazu noch ein Schädel-Hirn-Trauma. Mir geht es den Umständen entsprechend.  Morgen liegt das Ergebnis vor ob die Brüche stabil sind.

Schmerzen und Übelkeit sind ausreichend vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kugliga (15. Oktober 2019)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## ActionGourmet (15. Oktober 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich mache keinem einen persönlichen Vorwurf, nicht dass es falsch verstanden wird. Meistens kommen viele ungünstige Umstände zusammen.  Verbessern kann man immer etwas. Wenn bei der Nachbesprechung Fragen auftauchen stehe ich gerne konstruktiv zur Verfügung.
> 
> Mir ist bei sehr geringem Tempo ein Ast ins Vorderrad geraten und habe mich dann überschlagen. Beim Aufprall mit dem Kopf sind 3 Rückenwirbel gebrochen und 2 Zähne sind beschädigt. Dazu noch ein Schädel-Hirn-Trauma. Mir geht es den Umständen entsprechend.  Morgen liegt das Ergebnis vor ob die Brüche stabil sind.
> 
> Schmerzen und Übelkeit sind ausreichend vorhanden.


Auch von meiner Seite gute Besserung.


----------



## adandt (15. Oktober 2019)

glimpflich ist anders, auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche.


----------



## pacechris (15. Oktober 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich suche den Helden, der mir am Samstag in der schweren und langen Zeit Hilfe und Beistand geleistet hat bis endlich der Rettungsdienst eingetroffen ist.
> Solltest du hier im Forum unterwegs sein, melde Dich bitte bei mir.




Kann mich dem nur anschließen. 
Hab den Überschlag direkt vor Augen gehabt.
Ich war mit dem Unfall komplett überfordert und total geschockt.

Es waren zwei Männer und eine Frau die bis zum Abtransport dabei geblieben sind wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Leider hab ich versäumt nach den Namen zu fragen, aber ging ja alles drunter und drüber


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. Oktober 2019)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche!
Wäre toll wenn sich die 3 finden würden.


----------



## ActionGourmet (15. Oktober 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Danke für die Genesungswünsche!
> Wäre toll wenn sich die 3 finden würden.


Ich habe Dir eine Nachricht geschrieben.


----------



## Leggy (15. Oktober 2019)

Ich hoffe Dir gehts bald besser und dass alles wieder in Ordnung kommt.
Auch von mir vielen Dank und großen Respekt an die Helfer.
Beim Biken habe ich mir bisher nur tausend kleinigkeiten zugezogen, habe mir aber bei einer anderen Gelegenheit schonmal nen oberarm zertrümmert und weiss wie wichtig gute Leute dann sind.


----------



## adandt (16. Oktober 2019)

Leggy schrieb:


> Ein Tipp der nur wenig praktiziert wurde und beim Vulkanbike gut funktioniert hat: wo man nicht lang soll mit kalk ne dicke weisse linie ziehen. Funktioniert für mich super und ist damit fast Idiotensicher.


Das machen wir bereits. Ist aber nicht immer und überall möglich. Z.B. wenn die 50er abbiegen und die 80er weiterahren sollen.
Da haben es die Streckenplaner einfacher, die nur eine einzige und kleinere Strecke markieren, welche die Langstreckler dann doppelt abfahren.

Aber danke für den Hinweis, grundsätzlich lässt sich auch das bestimmt noch verbessern...


----------



## Leggy (16. Oktober 2019)

adandt schrieb:


> Das machen wir bereits. Ist aber nicht immer und überall möglich. Z.B. wenn die 50er abbiegen und die 80er weiterahren sollen...


Auch das wurde hier gut gelöst. Mit kalk ne grosse 50 und dickem Pfeil nach links und daneben ne 80 mit zeichen nach rechts.
Wichtiger war jedoch dass an jedem weg, an jeder kreuzung etc. Überall wo man nicht hin sollte ne dicke linie war.
Ne dachlatte mit kleinem pfeil ist auch deutlich einfacher zu manipulieren als dicke linien zu entfernen und neu zu ziehen.
Grüsse, Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Oktober 2019)

Stelle mich kommendes Jahr zur Verfügung um den Fahrern an einer Abzweigung die richtige Richtung anzuzeigen 

Dann bin ich auch Teilnehmer, wenn auch auf der helfenden Seite.

Selbst Fahren wird leider nicht mehr möglich sein.


----------



## adandt (17. Oktober 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Selbst Fahren wird leider nicht mehr möglich sein.


Das sind schlimme Nachrichten.
ich bin schockiert


----------



## ActionGourmet (17. Oktober 2019)

Die Bilder des Wasi vom Sportografen sind online: https://beta.sportograf.com/de/even...v92MzNHVWZOvxYX2bio-RQfBknC1MwtK95MpR6kL9YrXA


----------



## ActionGourmet (2. Juni 2020)

Die Anmeldung für den WasgauBike Marathon ist offen! https://www.wasgaubike.de/shop/


----------



## ActionGourmet (13. Juni 2020)

Jetzt sind die aktuellen Höhenprofile der drei verschiedenen Strecken online: https://www.wasgaubike.de/hoehenprofile/
 Zur Anmeldung gehts hier: https://www.wasgaubike.de/shop/


----------



## Leggy (10. September 2020)

Kurze Frage: was ist dieses Jahr anders? Müssen die Startnummern abgeholt werden? Gibt es irgendwas an der Halle für die Familie die mich begleitet?
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (10. September 2020)

Letzter Stand war: Keine Verpflegungsstationen (könnte ich noch mit leben), KEINE Stationen zum Wasser auffüllen.

Keine Expo an der Halle.


----------



## ActionGourmet (10. September 2020)

Leggy schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: was ist dieses Jahr anders? Müssen die Startnummern abgeholt werden? Gibt es irgendwas an der Halle für die Familie die mich begleitet?
> Danke!


Hallo Leggi,
wir sind aktuell in der Umsetzung des Vulkan.Bike-Marathons. Deshalb nur kurz (weitere Infos auf der Internetseite www.wasgau.bike). 
Der Wasi wird unter strengen Hygiene-Maßnahmen stattfinden. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Maßnahmen mit denen des Vulkan.Bikes zu vergleichen sind. Das heißt NUR Voranmeldung, kein Platztausch, keine Nachmeldung. Duschen werden wir aus hygienischen Gründen nicht anbieten. Auch ob es ein Programm in der Halle geben wird, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. - Leider alles etwas reduziert und abgespeckt. Wobei wir froh sind, Euch dieses Jahr überhaupt das Format anbieten zu können. 
Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Leggy (10. September 2020)

Bin happy dass er überhaupt stattfindet und freue mich schon drauf.
Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## adandt (10. September 2020)

Keine Versorgungsstellen wurde schon gesagt,
nehmt euch also bitte die nötige Verpflegung in eurem Rucksack mit.

Ansonsten:

Es werden feste Startzeiten vergeben, die ihr mit eurem Starterpaket zugeschickt bekommt
Der Freitagabend entfällt leider komplett
Im Start und Zielbereich wird es Verpflegung geben
Die Teilnehmerzahl wird auf 999 Teilnehmer begrenzt sein, also jetzt noch schnell Startplätze sichern!

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## adandt (10. September 2020)

Leggy schrieb:


> Müssen die Startnummern abgeholt werden?


Die Startnummern werden mit den Starterpaketen zugeschickt


----------



## sinux (29. September 2020)

Ab wann werden die Starterpakete verschickt? Hat schon jemand was bekommen?


----------



## ActionGourmet (29. September 2020)

sinux schrieb:


> Ab wann werden die Starterpakete verschickt? Hat schon jemand was bekommen?


Also aktuell warten wir noch auf die Lieferung der Buffs. Wir gehen davon aus, dass die ersten am Freitag rausgehen und der Rest am Montag.


----------



## Laerry (6. Oktober 2020)

Starterpaket erhalten - Buff gibts erst vor Ort!


----------



## backfire (7. Oktober 2020)

Ist der Wasgau Bike mit der Cyclo Crosser fahrbar?
Am meisten interessiert mich, ob es Abfahrten gibt, für die der Crosser eher ungeeignet ist.


----------



## Leggy (7. Oktober 2020)

backfire schrieb:


> Ist der Wasgau Bike mit der Cyclo Crosser fahrbar?
> Am meisten interessiert mich, ob es Abfahrten gibt, für die der Crosser eher ungeeignet ist.


Ich würde sagen das ist ansichtssache zumal ich nicht genau weiss was so ein cc ab kann, aber ich würde den Wasgau als deutlich anspruchsvoller klassifizieren als z. B Vulkanbike.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass mir letztes Jahr das Fahrwerk und die Downhillreifen meines Enduros an einigen Stellen den Arsch gerettet haben, da ich aufgrund mangelnder Fahrtechnik an einigen Stellen einfach nur die Bremse aufgemacht und das Gewicht nach hinten gelegt habe.  Mag bescheuert klingen, aber das ist meine standartreaktion "when shit hits the fan"..
Vielleicht können andere das besser beurteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (8. Oktober 2020)

Da der Wasi jedes Jahr seine Strecke variiert, ist das schwierig zu beurteilen. Definitiv aber gibt es viele Trails bergab.


----------



## backfire (8. Oktober 2020)

Danke


----------



## ActionGourmet (8. Oktober 2020)

Also ein CC-Bike ist aus meiner Sicht das Minimum für den Wasi. Ein Cyclo Crosser könnte bei manchen Abfahrten grenzwertig sein.


----------



## Laerry (11. Oktober 2020)

Die Abfahrten waren dieses Jahr technisch eher einfach, da gabs vor 2 und 3 Jahren schon kniffligere Strecken. 
Die Beschilderung war dieses Jahr richtig gut. Das Corona-Konzept war auch super, so viel Freiheit auf den Trails und wenig Stau. Von mir aus könnte es öfters verteilte Starts geben.


----------



## adandt (11. Oktober 2020)

Ähnliche Rückmeldungen gab es schon einige, besonders zur Beschilderung 😎
Wahrscheinlich werden wir auch zukünftig bei den heuer verwendeten  Pfeilen bleiben, die sieht man wirklich sehr gut 

Ich find's super, dass trotz der Einschränkungen wieder so viele teilgenommen haben, echt klasse 
👍👍👍


----------



## Scrat (11. Oktober 2020)

Der "offene" Start muss bleiben, das war super - endlich mal keine Staus auf der Strecke.

Beschilderung war bis auf die ersten 200m gut, ich hab erstmal die Einfahrt zum Brunnen nicht gefunden 

Getränkeversorgung war für mich nicht offensichtlich dass es die doch nicht gibt - ursprünglich waren ja acht "Wasserstellen" angekündigt, wir haben uns dann so nach 35km etwa gewundert, dass wir doch jetzt wenigstens mal an der ersten "Wasserstelle" vorbeigekommen sein sollten. Ich denke aber, dass das kurzfristigen Änderungen der Behörden geschuldet war.

Was aber echt nicht sein muss war die Dame in Raceklamotten, die sich in einem Trail bergauf mehrfach genervt geäußert hat über ein vor ihr fahrendes Kind, welches nicht jede Stelle fahren konnte - selbst dann die Stellen aber halb eingeklickt hochgeeiert ist. Fairplay gilt auch für jemand wie Dich, und wenn Du ein Rennen fahren willst, fahr halt einen gezeiteten Marathon...


----------



## adandt (11. Oktober 2020)

Über die Kinder freu ich mich besonders.
Könnten ja auch Zuhause vor der Konsole hocken...
Weiter so 👍


----------



## Scrat (11. Oktober 2020)

@adandt Ich auch  Nachwuchsförderung - war aber nicht meins  




backfire schrieb:


> Ist der Wasgau Bike mit der Cyclo Crosser fahrbar?
> Am meisten interessiert mich, ob es Abfahrten gibt, für die der Crosser eher ungeeignet ist.



Die Frage habe ich zu spät gesehen - ich bin voriges Jahr den Wasgau mit einem Cannondale Slate gefahren, bis auf einen Durchschlag am Hinterrad an 'ner Treppe mit folgendem Salami-Einsatz war alles gut.

Ich denke auch mit 'nem normalen CX ist der Wasgau fahrbar, wenn man hin und wieder mal auch sonst mit dem CX im "MTB-Gelände" unterwegs ist und nicht nur Schotterrennrad auf Forstautobahn fährt.


----------



## MForrest (12. Oktober 2020)

Ein großes DANKE an alle, die den Event unter den gegebenen Bedingungen ermöglicht haben.
Wie oben bereits erwähnt, war die Beschilderung das Beste was ich in 3-Wasis erlebt hatte.
Auch der "freie Start", wenn das auch zunächst nicht ganz so klar rüber kam.
Ich konnte für diese Jahr noch 5-Mitfahrer motivieren, alle waren begeistert.

Die Wasserstationen haben wir auf der 60km-Runde leider nicht gefunden, nur der Bittburgerstand hat uns dann aufgehalten ;-)

Wenn im Ziel auf der Speisekarte noch was anderes gestanden hätte wären wir noch geblieben, aber ohne Virus ist da sicher noch was zu machen.

Unterm Strich einen super tollen Tag gehabt.

PS: Könntet ihr die letzten 5km markieren ggf. runter Zählen (5km, 3km, 1km), damit ich/wir unsere Körner besser einteilen können, weil auf einmal waren wir wieder im Ziel ..... und noch Körner übrig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adandt (12. Oktober 2020)

MForrest schrieb:


> Könntet ihr die letzten 5km markieren ggf. runter Zählen (5km, 3km,...


Den Vorschlag nehm ich gerne in die Nachbesprechung mit. 
Ich find die Idee gut.


----------

